# John Deere 4430 OR 4240?



## TORCH

Comparing the Deere 4430 and newer 4240 with Quad Range? What are the pro's and con's of each? Yes I know the 4240 has 15 horsepower less.

How do the cabs compare??

When I search it looks like there are more 4430 for sale.

What is the average hour's when a rebuild is in order? There are lot of 10,000 to 12,000 hour tractors out there. Is that why they say nothing runs like a deere? LOL


----------



## Tx Jim

Cabs are basically the same. 4430 has turbo,4240 non-turbo. Trans basically the same although early 4430 had some final drive problems that should have been updated by JD


----------



## treymo

40 series seems to have more low end torque then the 30 series and lots better fuel efficiency. When dad went from a 4630 to 4640 he lessened his fuel consumption by 7 gph planting corn.

Trey


----------



## Tx Jim

WOW it's hard to believe 7 GPH savings when a 4630 according to Nebraska test only used 9.6 GPH & 4640 used 9.8 GPH at the drawbar.


----------



## Tx Jim

sorry double post


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I have had both in the past and liked them both although my favorite is the 4240. I am actually looking for 2 JD 4240's right now. Just missed out on a nice low houred one in Ky. Couldn't get there quick enough( bad roads in WVa) So if anyone has one to sell? You would be good with either one and yes, 10,000 hrs is the norm. Mike


----------



## Lostin55

Jd 4240
ksl.com - classifieds -farm equipment - page 3 right now. 
7200 hours rebuilt motor? $21k
No, this isnt mine.
I cannot post a link from my tablet


----------



## TORCH

Tx Jim said:


> Cabs are basically the same. 4430 has turbo,4240 non-turbo. Trans basically the same although early 4430 had some final drive problems that should have been updated by JD


What year did JD fit this issue? So look for what year and up?


----------



## barnrope

Both are great tractors. The 4430s seem to be geared a little higher than the 4440s. 4240s don't have a turbo but are very snappy and have better throttle response than their bigger sisters. They have a different injection pump than the 4430 and 4440s. The 4430 has a 404 CI engine and the 4240 has a 466.

Cabs are pretty much the same but most of the 40 series have hydraulic suspension seats which are nice when they work, but cost a lot to fix.

The final drive thing was on the 73'-74' models if I remember correctly. Most would be fixed by now.  Engines will last from 4000 to 15000 hours depending on what it does and how bad you let it get before you decide to overhaul.


----------



## Tx Jim

TORCH said:


> What year did JD fit this issue? So look for what year and up?


Tractor sn > 040770


----------



## Tx Jim

barnrope said:


> Both are great tractors. The 4430s seem to be geared a little higher than the 4440s.


40 series I think are not geared higher than a 30 series but have a more responsive 466 cid engine vs a 404 cid engine.


----------



## barnrope

Brother has a 77' model 4430 I have run a lot and it definitely has higher gears in some speeds and faster road gear with the same tires and RPM compared to the 4440's.


----------



## Tx Jim

barnrope said:


> Brother has a 77' model 4430 I have run a lot and it definitely has higher gears in some speeds and faster road gear with the same tires and RPM compared to the 4440's.


OK I looked up the ring gear & pinion plus D range gear for a 4430 & 4440 quad range trans and they're identical IE same part numbers. So as I previously stated I think they're geared the same especially in high gear.


----------



## JeffMNY

Could it possibly be a difference in tire size that could change the speed? I don't know just guessing here.


----------



## Tx Jim

JeffMNY said:


> Could it possibly be a difference in tire size that could change the speed? I don't know just guessing here.


Yes it's possible for the same size tires but different brand to have different circumferences. Back when I ran dual tires on my 4255 the dual tires were very worn and of different brands and one of the dual tires would barely touch the ground while the other dual tire had good ground contact. Air pressure of rear tires will also affect travel speed.


----------



## TORCH

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=hthhttp://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=33201203&cat=&lpid=3tp://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=33201203&cat=&lpid=3p://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=33201203&cat=&lpid=378&ad=33201203&cat=&lpid=3ttp://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=33201203&cat=&lpid=3quotename="Lostin55" post="158906" timestamp="1422033894"]Jd 4240 
ksl.com - classifieds -farm equipment - page 3 right now. 
7200 hours rebuilt motor? $21k
No, this isnt mine.
I cannot post a link from my tablet[/quote]

It is still there page 4 . http://www.ksl.com/?nid=678&ad=33201203&cat=&lpid=3

to far and to much $ . Wisconsin please. Lol


----------



## Lostin55

Thanks for posting the link for me. I have not figured out my tablet yet.


----------



## OhioHay

If you don't need the extra horsepower and don't mind the extra price, I would go with the 4240. 30 series can be hard starters in the winter.


----------



## TORCH

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/4860796524.html

$20,000 my home state. Never had JD before. Maybe it is a ye thing? It just seems big bucks for a 38year old tractor. Could this be justified?


----------



## 8350HiTech

It's gone. What was it?


----------



## Lostin55

Auctions prices around here seem to set the market. A 4230 up to a 4440 and anything close to that size brings 20k and up. A 4000 or 4020 will bring around 10k and up.


----------



## barnrope

Tx Jim said:


> OK I looked up the ring gear & pinion plus D range gear for a 4430 & 4440 quad range trans and they're identical IE same part numbers. So as I previously stated I think they're geared the same especially in high gear.


Is there possibly different gear ratios as factory options?


----------



## Tx Jim

barnrope said:


> Is there possibly different gear ratios as factory options?


I don't remember any trans speed options listed on spec sheet other than creeper way back when I sold those models new at a JD dealership. All I researched was the gears I mentioned for a quad-range but if you wish I can check all the gears in the parts catalog.


----------



## TORCH

http://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/4838568277.htmlhttp://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/4838568277.htmlttp://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/4838568277.htmlquote name="8350HiTech" post="159005" timestamp="1422139135"]
It's gone. What was http://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/4838568277.htmlt?[/quote]
listing lasted less than 24 hours? Was all painted up and everything was working.


----------



## TORCH

http://janesville.craigslist.org/grd/4816453329.html

http://rockford.craigslist.org/grd/4838568277.html

Hear are a few more. Im not sure I want a new painted one. What did it look like before? Looking for farm tractor not show with no go left in her.


----------



## treymo

Just bought a 4840 with 12K hours for 11,500. Lots of cheap tractors out there although the smaller frames are bringing better prices.

Trey


----------



## German Farmer

I agree Trey. You can buy a 4640 or a 4840 cheaper than a 4440 but you lose the 540 pto option and they are bulkier and less nimble.

I can't remember who said why so much money for a 38 year old tractor. I see what you mean but 40, 50, 55 series Deere's and 5000, 7000, and 8000 Cases' are worth every penny. Seems like both companies were about as close to perfect as possible and then electric this and ergonomic this came into play.

It might be easier to spend the day in a new R series or STX series, but at the end of the day less headaches and fewer glitches for a comfy seat and in-cab fridge with stupid steer?


----------



## somedevildawg

Stupid steer huh? That's a good one, I'll have to use that, with your permission of course.....


----------



## German Farmer

By all means, please.

We also call it the lazy loafer and the "fall asleep and drive into the creek" device. True story.


----------

